

Ask HN: What are your experiences using AirBnB? - DavidSJ

Have you rented out rooms to guests?  Stayed in others' places?  Did it work out okay?  Any horror stories?
======
quellhorst
AirBnB is ok until the Craigslist Killer finds the site.

